# Pet.... Lemon?



## T33's Torts (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2014)

What a cute face!


----------



## milkandsam (Jan 19, 2014)

Matches your tort? Frog? In the background!


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2014)

Hahaha, too cute. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: RE: Pet.... Lemon?*



milkandsam said:


> Matches your tort? Frog? In the background!



Its an omnom! From the game cut the rope. Its my Christmas present from a 4 year old.


----------



## milkandsam (Jan 19, 2014)

Omg I love that game but I haven't played it in forever! Your 4 year old has great tastes!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh goodness! I'm much much to young to have a four year old. He's my cousin, but i appreciate the thought


----------



## milkandsam (Jan 19, 2014)

Haha whoops! My bad!! Still good taste!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol! Yeah. I played and finished all the levels... waiting for the next update!


----------

